# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  flake ne qiell?

## Aldi1

tek www.top-channel.tv lexova per flak ne qiell ne australi, mendohej te ket qen nje meteor, por flaka ose gjurma qe kishte lene ne qiell kishte zgjatur per rreth 20 minuta dhe besoj kjo e ben te mistershem lajmin pasi nuk dihet cfare ka qene dhe lloji i materialit...
A mundet dikush te na ofroi me shume info rreth ketij fenomeni shume te rrall?

----------

